# Middlesex University Masters Degree



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

hello fellow expats!

it's been some time since ive logged on, and i realized this morning, when i finally decided to do some research on starting my Master's this upcoming fall, what better resource than to ask you all!

i have 2 simple questions:

1) i was interested in doing my masters in marketing communications this fall. i saw middlesex university in knowledge village was rated quite favorably, that they were a reputable british university, and best of all i can finish my masters in 1 year studying full time in the evenings after work. Does anyone have any feedback about this school? about this program?

2) do you need to be on a residency visa with a company to enroll in the university (as a postgraduate)? what if i had my own freelance visa? OR what if i had no visa, but was here on a tourist basis doing visa runs every now and then? if i was to get a student visa through the university, would i then still be able to travel for work (mostly in the gulf, and i'm an american passport holder?)

ok so fine, maybe the questions werent THAT simple, and yes, perhaps it would be better to call the university directly itself (tomorow, cuz they're closed on fridays!) but any help or insight you could provide is much appreciated.

i look forward to your pearls of wisdom!

Thanks!! 

beenie


----------



## NeoPhoenix (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm not sure if you'd be able to enroll with a tourist visa, but the freelance one should be fine.

again, im not sure but i doubt student visa would allow you to earn money.

You'll need to confirm this from the other members or the uni like you mentioned btw


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks neo, 

new student visas being issued now allow a student to work part time-- i just want to understand however, if i would be allowed to travel in and out of the UAE for work (with my american passport) while on a student visa?

otherwise i'd just stay on my freelance visa, which is much more expensive than getting a student one, but gives me greater freedom......

any news on the marcomm masters program at middlesex??

thanks!

beenie


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

If you are on another type of Visa you can study as you wish. Student visa will limit you to 25 working hours per week etc... But of course there are ways around this. Just talk to the admissions department and I am sure they will help you.


----------



## beeniesmiles (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks guys...all visa questions aside...does anyone know anything about the MA program in marcomm at middlesex? anyone thats done it, is doing it, knows someone thats doing it? i'd like at least that if i'm giving up an arm and a leg (and a social life) for higher education, it be for a place worth it!


----------

